# My friends family needs prayer



## RBoleman (Jul 1, 2012)

Please pray for the Holcombe family!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jul 2, 2012)

Tragic indeed....
I received that information yesterday evening...
Very sorry to hear that about "dirtroad"...

My condolences to that entire family...

HH


----------



## RBoleman (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks Haven!!!!


----------



## willbuck (Jul 2, 2012)

Prayers go out to the family.  Stewart was a good guy and will be missed in the community.  My son and his daughter was in the same classes last year. 

sf


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 2, 2012)

Terrible news....Very sorry to hear about "rabbit's" passing.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 2, 2012)

My Condolences.


----------



## K80 (Jul 2, 2012)

I just heard this morning.  My condolences to Daddy Rabbit and family.  Prayers sent.


----------



## RBoleman (Jul 2, 2012)

I was so tore up when I posted this and really didn't want to say something I shouldn't say ahead of time I just kept it simple, but for those that don't already know..........

 Stewart "Rabbit" Holcombe known on Woody's as "dirtroad" lost control of his truck and ran off the road and hit a tree and was killed instantly.

 His wishes would be to hold up his two little girls in prayer and of course the rest of the family as well.!!!!

 He was a friend of mine since we were kids and is gonna be dearly missed by me and a lot of people.


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 2, 2012)

Terrible news.  Prayers sent to the family and friends of Stewart Holcombe.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 6, 2012)

Prayers said, very sad.


----------



## speedcop (Jul 7, 2012)

our prayers for the family


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jul 22, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Jasper (Jul 23, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------

